# Success! WOOT!



## soapmage (Jun 20, 2015)

Well sort of lol. I only made $52, BUT they showcased mine and other vendors items on the news (see the link) and I love how my basket of soaps were clearly seen giving me a nice bit of a bump! Also, one of the vendors there has an actual store and wants to maybe set up a wholesale account!!! WOOT! I do talk to her on Tuesday. All in all it was a very successful first go around, and I met lots of new contacts and other really nice vendors. I was the only one with soap there which I think helped some. I couldn't be happier and I got lots of compliments on my setup which I was very nervous about and my packaging/labels. I also got invited to attend a women's small biz group there at the Chamber that's held once a month which will be nice for further networking. I'm so excited y'all but the heat KILLED me, esp. being full blown menopausal lol. Next I'll need some advice from you seasoned wholesale account veterans as I've NO idea what to do or how to do it! 

http://www.fox10tv.com/clip/11614256/market-days-in-bay-minette


----------



## JayJay (Jun 20, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## soapmage (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 20, 2015)

Yay, Mage, it looks like it went great!  I love those display boxes, the soaps look so lavish somehow.  Glad you had a good day.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 20, 2015)

Congratulations!  That newscaster seemed the most interested in your goodies.  If it was me, I'd send her a sample or two (especially lotions that get left on desks and are easily shared)... I'd bet she and the other women in the news room would buy more.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jun 20, 2015)

That's so exciting, congratulations! I have to say that I loooooove the name "Oats Ma Goats" it brought an immediate smile to my face.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh my gosh that is so awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 20, 2015)

Congrats Soapmage! It sounds like the day went really well. :clap: I love your buckets with the bath bombs and all the chalkboards. I like that the chalkboards clearly state the item and cost. The solid, dark table cloth really set off your products well and the large business sign at the back didn't leave anyone wondering what type of products you create. Nicely done!


----------



## soapmage (Jun 20, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Congratulations!  That newscaster seemed the most interested in your goodies.  If it was me, I'd send her a sample or two (especially lotions that get left on desks and are easily shared)... I'd bet she and the other women in the news room would buy more.



I agree and even Tina (the one who was interviewed) came by my table and said how the anchor really loved the bath fizzies, and suggested maybe sending her a sample. I told her that I was going to go a step further and make up a small gift basket (shareable!) and send it to her at the news station with my compliments (with biz cards of course).


----------



## soapmage (Jun 20, 2015)

KristaY said:


> Congrats Soapmage! It sounds like the day went really well. :clap: I love your buckets with the bath bombs and all the chalkboards. I like that the chalkboards clearly state the item and cost. The solid, dark table cloth really set off your products well and the large business sign at the back didn't leave anyone wondering what type of products you create. Nicely done!



Thank you for that needed input! I have to give cred to my DH who made my large metal sign. He has a huge vinyl cutter and designed my logo and stuff on the Adobe Illustrator and cut out the letters and adhered that to the metal sign so it will last ages if I take care of it.   He also ordered that heavy table cloth in black for me since it goes with my brand/theme and I actually did notice how it made the soap pop which was great. He's a keeper lol! And the cute buckets came from Walmart, the signs came from Dollar Tree, and my fave piece is the 3 sectioned wooden box with 3 lids. I got that on sale at Michaels for 50% off so paid $25!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! A profit on your first day is great!
Now you see why I said freeze some water....heat is horrible sitting outside!

What size are your soap bars? $2.50 a bar is unheard of here!!

Can you take pictures of the whole booth so we can see? I love helping others with their booths (because I got so much help with mine when I started)


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 22, 2015)

Great, easy to read banner! And I love your display. Isn't it just the best when you find the perfect display pieces.....and they're on _*sale*_? Nice job.


----------



## soapmage (Jun 23, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> Congrats! A profit on your first day is great!
> Now you see why I said freeze some water....heat is horrible sitting outside!
> 
> What size are your soap bars? $2.50 a bar is unheard of here!!
> ...


 
Those are just little half bars so I cut the regular bars in half so they're approx. 2.5 oz each. I doubled the amount of bars I'm selling that way! Plus they fit perfectly in those bins like that. I tout them as great travel size bars btw. 



nsmar4211 said:


> Can you take pictures of the whole booth so we can see? I love helping others with their booths (because I got so much help with mine when I started)


 
That pretty much is the whole booth lol! I only got a 10 x 10 space and only had 1 table. I wish I had 2 b/c I couldn't even display everything I had!


----------



## worcesternoah (Jun 26, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful setup


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 2, 2015)

soapmage said:


> Well sort of lol. I only made $52, BUT they showcased mine and other vendors items on the news (see the link) and I love how my basket of soaps were clearly seen giving me a nice bit of a bump! Also, one of the vendors there has an actual store and wants to maybe set up a wholesale account!!! WOOT! I do talk to her on Tuesday. All in all it was a very successful first go around, and I met lots of new contacts and other really nice vendors. I was the only one with soap there which I think helped some. I couldn't be happier and I got lots of compliments on my setup which I was very nervous about and my packaging/labels. I also got invited to attend a women's small biz group there at the Chamber that's held once a month which will be nice for further networking. I'm so excited y'all but the heat KILLED me, esp. being full blown menopausal lol. Next I'll need some advice from you seasoned wholesale account veterans as I've NO idea what to do or how to do it!
> 
> http://www.fox10tv.com/clip/11614256/market-days-in-bay-minette



I LOVE the glass box for displaying soap.  No only is it cute it saves a lot of time and money on packaging!  Did you make the box?


----------



## soapmage (Aug 3, 2015)

tbeck3579 said:


> I LOVE the glass box for displaying soap.  No only is it cute it saves a lot of time and money on packaging!  Did you make the box?


 
No, I got it on sale at Michaels last fall. I really love it and wish there had been another one.


----------

